# Fitting a Taylormade Silver screen



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

I have recently purchased a silver screen for the van. I have a couple of questions that I would be gratfeful if anyone could answer as Taylormade are closed till 5th Jan and I want to use it when we go to Pembrey for the new year.

I ordered a longline for a transit - they sent a long line for a Ducato(according to the label). we have tried it on the Van and we're unsure whether it fits properly. The position of the gap for the mirrors is slightly out. The width seems to fit although I'm unsure whether it's a good fit, never having had one before.

Hubby says they have sent the wrong one. My mother in law says they aren't easy to fit and there is a knack to it and when she had her first one she thought it didn't fit. She's down south and we live in wales so can't get her over to gives us a lesson

The questions are:-

has anyone ordered one for their Transit and have been sent a ducato as they are the same size? ( i recently posted a thread on the transit forum, asking this as we had access to a free one that was for an older ducato, this didn't fit at all even with pushing, pulling and poking). This one seems to fit the width but the mirror positon is about 2inch out and it seems to kick out a bit around this area.

if they sent the wrong one in error, their fault not mine as the written order accompaning the order definately says transit, could I still use it during new year and then return it?

regards

Karen

Sorry posted to wrong forum and I don't know how to move it. I'd be grateful for that lesson too!!!! Or could someone move it to motorhome chitchat please.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

These things are as they say tailor made. So if you have received a screen for a Docato, it will not fit a Transit. Sorry to be a prophet of doom, but if you fit it you are likely to damage it and then they will have no obligation to exchange it.
Gerry


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

As Gerry said, if you damage it knowing it is the wrong size, then it's probably down to you.
However, why don't you try sending them an email - many small companies either work from home, or home is alongside their workshop, and in any case may check their emails between christmas and new year, even if they are not open for business.

It's surely worth a try!


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We have a set of Silverscreens for a 2007 Transit which we will be wating ride of soon and we will be needing a set for a 2008 Fiat. If you get stuck with them I am sure we can do a deal.


Richard...


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We have just bought a set of silver screens from Taylormade but we haven't used um yet.
But we were told that when fitting them it was extremely important keep the windsceen section at the highest point when fitting to the second door then pull down the windscreen section afterwards or it will appear that the screens are too small.
Gary


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi mine are taylormade, to fit them all you do is open door -slot over cnr then roll out,towards the other door -- put velcro fasteners around other door with someone pulling together from inside,then fasten closing door.After this you can either tie or velcro around the wing mirrors.If you are doing it on your own you can do the same via a wound down window,sliding your arm up if you get my drift.probably less than a min,certainly less than 2 
:lol: 
terry
edit forgot to say they fit realy snug, across the screen and that Ducatos, etc are wider than Trannys so should be easy to spot if supplied wrong


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

You should have bought from Silver Screens. They invented the whole idea and imho are the better of the two. I have owned both over the years and have no association with SS except as a customer.


----------

